# First time smoking fatties.........Not how I remember it....



## chocdog (Jul 9, 2017)

I have 2 fatties in the smoker today.  First time trying these.  The are seasoned ground beef mixed with some jalapenos , stuffed with some sharp cheddar, smoke gouda, green onions, dill pickles sauteed mushrooms and onions wrapped in a bacon weave.  We are all drooling while waiting.  Have to use some Stoli's to replace the lost fluid due to the drool....

Wrapped and ready to go













IMG_0679.JPG



__ chocdog
__ Jul 9, 2017






Thin blue smoke rolling away













IMG_0681.JPG



__ chocdog
__ Jul 9, 2017


















IMG_0684.JPG



__ chocdog
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 9, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## chocdog (Jul 9, 2017)

Damn they came out great.  The family loved them.  I have some left over to take to work along with some pulled pork.




















IMG_0685.JPG



__ chocdog
__ Jul 9, 2017


















IMG_0686.JPG



__ chocdog
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 9, 2017)

They look great! Fine job


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2017)

Those look fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------

